# Photo Tourney - Wood



## TFT (Sep 28, 2010)

WOOD - so simple that even you lot will understand this one.
Anything that is made of wood, has wood in it, woodscape (is that a word?) etc etc etc.
Don't bother asking if it fits the theme, if its got wood, its in.:good:


Playing this tournament is simple:

A photo tournament involves 11 participants (maximum). The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference. 

After 11 participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made in the Off Topic section with a poll to vote on the pictures. 

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Some Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.

Tournaments will have 4 days of voting.

Here's mine: *BTW it's not the wood seat*

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Norfolk201060.jpg


----------



## joh06937 (Sep 28, 2010)

this could get ugly...


----------



## TFT (Sep 28, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> this could get ugly...



Why, I don't no where anyone lives to give them a kickin


----------



## joh06937 (Sep 28, 2010)

TFT said:


> Why, I don't no where anyone lives to give them a kickin



people taking pictures of... wood.  just an immature joke.


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 28, 2010)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2770/4539096048_172793d7e9_z.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice theme, Dave 

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1062/4732986482_29b3e0e082_b.jpg


----------



## TFT (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Danny, how you keepin?
There's quite a bit of apathy with the Tourney's, no-one entering anymore. The last one I did "Chimneys", only me in it and Mep was going to move it to the "Fail" thread 
I got pissed off and pulled out for a month or two, this one is a no brainer theme so if there's no contestants then it must be my popularity.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty good, thanks buddy. How about yourself, all good?

Heh, that's a shame. Where's Bob and Geoff? I see Omar's still here


----------



## TFT (Sep 28, 2010)

Everythings good :good:
Omar's like me, we both stick around like a bad smell, Bob been gone for a while but logged in yesterday and Geoff comes and goes like he always does.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad to hear it, man!
Haha, can't get rid of you guys, eh. They obviously aren't trying hard enough!


----------



## salvage-this (Sep 28, 2010)

TFT said:


> There's quite a bit of apathy with the Tourney's, no-one entering anymore. The last one I did "Chimneys", only me in it and Mep was going to move it to the "Fail" thread



I want to get into Photography but I can't afford a really good camera 

I like looking through the contests.  It gives me good ideas on what to try to learn when I get one.


----------



## TFT (Sep 28, 2010)

salvage-this said:


> I want to get into Photography but I can't afford a really good camera
> 
> I like looking through the contests.  It gives me good ideas on what to try to learn when I get one.



I haven't got an expensive camera like most here, therefore my photos are not as good technically but the few tourneys I have won must be because I was lucky with the composition and the voters liked it. So enjoyment (and fame) can be got on the cheap.


----------



## salvage-this (Sep 28, 2010)

well if I find anything that seems like it might be a good shot I will take out my 6 year old 2 mega pixel camera and give it a go


----------



## vroom_skies (Sep 28, 2010)

Kornowski said:


> Heh, that's a shame. Where's Bob and Geoff? I see Omar's still here





TFT said:


> Everythings good :good:
> Omar's like me, we both stick around like a bad smell, Bob been gone for a while but logged in yesterday and Geoff comes and goes like he always does.



I stick to lurking in the shadows...
In all reality though, life's been taking it's toll.


----------



## MBGraphics (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Nature/Land-Scapes-Skys/DayMorning/IMG1835/979807025_Ssxz4-XL.jpg


----------



## Justin (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4992493025/


----------



## speedyink (Sep 29, 2010)

http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/184/e/7/Woody_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 29, 2010)

4 moar!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hopefully there'll still be room for an entry tonight! All my pictures are on my desktop.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 30, 2010)

Hopefully i can get one done today and get it in.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## bkribbs (Sep 30, 2010)

Not my best but it'll work for now 
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5636/img8637h.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 30, 2010)

2 moar!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 30, 2010)

My best presentation yet 






http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/4703/woodo.jpg


----------



## TFT (Oct 1, 2010)

Entries finished - Poll up in Off Topic


----------



## Geoff (Oct 15, 2010)

tomorrowark said:


> I don't understand what you say.


Then don't respond.

Figures I always miss these tournies


----------



## MBGraphics (Oct 15, 2010)

You still have time to get into this one Geoff 
http://www.computerforum.com/184063-photo-tourney-artificial-lighting.html


----------

